# Something to say about rubs...



## edward36 (Apr 9, 2014)

Hi folks!

Over the past few years I've compiled a set of some basic recipes and I would like to share some of them with you :).

I want to start with one of my favorite seasoned salts. It has no big name, so... let's just call it a *seasoned salt #1*.

1/2 cup coarse salt (sea salt preferred)
2 tbsp coarsely ground black pepper
1/2 tbsp chili pepper flakes or hot paprika
1 tbsp coarsely ground white pepper
Mix all the ingredients all together with your fingers and keep in an airtight jar and use wherever you would use a regular salt. This mix can be kept for a couple of months.

The next mix is a dry rub which you can consider the only rub you'll ever need :). It is equally good with beef, poultry, pork or lamb. You can take this mix as a basis, and then play and experiment with it - the possibilities are truly endless!

*BBQ dry rub #1*

1/2 cup coarse salt
1/2 cup brown sugar, packed
1/2 cup sweet paprika - I use Moroccan smoked paprika, to give the rub an extra layer of aroma
6 tbsp ground black pepper
2 tbsp granulated garlic
2 tbsp granulated onion
1 tsp pure chili powder
1 tsp ground cumin
1 tsp ground coriander seeds
Combine all ingredients in the bowl and mix with your fingers - it works much better than spoon or fork :). Same as with the salt, the mix can be stored in an airtight jar 2-3 months.

A spice rub can be also wet, a paste, if you like, and not necessarily a mix of dry spices. Here's a Tex-Mex wet rub, which I found in one of my BBQ books and added to it few twists of my own - *tequila-chili paste*.

1 handful fresh coriander
3-4 chili peppers or green hot peppers
4 garlic cloves
1/4 cup orange juice
1/4 cup lemon juice
1/4 cup extra virgin olive oil
2 tbsp tequila
1 tbsp coarse salt
1 tsp sugar
1/2 tsp ground cumin
Combine all solid ingredients (coriander, peppers, garlic, salt, sugar and cumin) in a food processor or a blender and start processing. Then gradually pour in the liquids - tequila, orange and lemon juice and eventually - olive oil, processing until the paste is smooth. This mix is especially good with poultry, beef and pork, when you want to give it that extra kick of heat.

It's worth mentioning that when curing the meat you should be careful with the times. For example, a chicken cured in the BBQ rub needs only 1 hour to absorb the tastes. Beef, however, that's another story - curing a brisket can take also overnight. Spareribs I've cured for 3-4 hours and it was quite good. So if I were to choose one advise to give about using spice rubs, it would be that - timing is everything.

You're more than welcome to experiment with different ingredients, adding or removing, changing quantities and proportions... There are no mistakes in the kitchen, only recipes not yet discovered 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Stay tuned - next time I'll write about marinades, glazes and other useful liquids 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





!

Enjoy!

Ed


----------



## alblancher (Apr 9, 2014)

Thanks for posting,  I'll give these a try!!


----------



## edward36 (Apr 9, 2014)

alblancher said:


> Thanks for posting,  I'll give these a try!!


You're welcome!

There's going to be much more of that on my blog!


----------



## smoking b (Apr 9, 2014)

Thanks for sharing! I'm sure a lot of people will put them to use


----------



## edward36 (Apr 9, 2014)

Smoking B said:


> Thanks for sharing! I'm sure a lot of people will put them to use


You're more than welcome!


----------



## dandl93 (Apr 9, 2014)

Ed 

Thanks for sharing I will check out your blog

Dan


----------



## edward36 (Apr 9, 2014)

dandl93 said:


> Ed
> 
> Thanks for sharing I will check out your blog
> 
> Dan


Dan, you're welcome!


----------



## newsmokeguy (Apr 9, 2014)

cool thx!


----------



## edward36 (Apr 9, 2014)

You're welcome!


----------



## onneeye (Apr 9, 2014)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## edward36 (Apr 10, 2014)

onneeye said:


> Thanks for sharing.


You're welcome! :)


----------



## james1nc (Apr 15, 2014)

thanks going to try it this weekend


----------



## edward36 (Apr 16, 2014)

james1nc said:


> thanks going to try it this weekend



Thank you!

Enjoy!


----------



## sushitampa (Apr 16, 2014)

Awesome thread thank you! When i first started shmokin meats i used to make my own rubs but then it just got too easy to buy premade ones, but sometimes its hit or miss unless you know what you like and what you're getting. I think i'm going to have to go back to making some rubs again. Call me inspired lol!


----------



## edward36 (Apr 17, 2014)

sushitampa said:


> Awesome thread thank you! When i first started shmokin meats i used to make my own rubs but then it just got too easy to buy premade ones, but sometimes its hit or miss unless you know what you like and what you're getting. I think i'm going to have to go back to making some rubs again. Call me inspired lol!


Thanks!!!

Glad you got the inspiration :) 

Do share the results, by all means!

Ed


----------



## knifebld (Apr 17, 2014)

Going to give this recipe a shot too on some baby back ribs this Sunday.

Smoked baby backs while watching the Montreal/Tampa Bay game...can it get any better!


----------



## edward36 (Apr 17, 2014)

knifebld said:


> Going to give this recipe a shot too on some baby back ribs this Sunday.
> 
> Smoked baby backs while watching the Montreal/Tampa Bay game...can it get any better!


You gonna enjoy it, hands down! :)


----------

